# What adhesive for gluing wood to painted drywall



## lines4life (Dec 20, 2015)

Maybe try a serpentine pattern?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyzic (Feb 23, 2012)

OK, I'll give it a shot. 

I'm hoping a different pattern and the right adhesive will mean that this project stays attached


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not sure a different glue or pattern will help you. You can't really expect the glue to bond to anything but the surface you attach it to. I might be wrong, but if you attach it to paint and the paint comes off the wall, then I would think the issue is with the paint not bonding to the wall.

Are these freshly painted walls? What material are the 4x4 squares?


----------



## Lyzic (Feb 23, 2012)

Walls were painted 2 years ago. From what I can tell it was a prime and then paint over fresh drywall.

The squares are fir.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Definitely sounds like bad paint/primer adhesion. What might work for you would be to locate where you want to put the wood, then score a smaller square in the paint with a utility knife. You might actually be able to peel up an intact sheet of paint and get down to the drywall. If you see nothing but drywall compound, that indicates that the paint was put down over drywall dust. Could also be bad box store paint & primer. Wipe the area clean with a damp rag, let it dry completely, then use the adhesive to attach the wood to the drywall directly.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As suggested by Thunder Chicken, Score the wall under the area, then use the PL adhesive.

Many paints especially enamel, and washable types will not let anything stick to it.

On another note, Thunder Chicken was what we used to call my mom's old Thunderbird. :vs_OMG:

ED


----------



## TimPa (Aug 15, 2010)

some adhesives are too hot for an application, and breakdown the surface. maybe try Loctite power grab.

I would try another adhesive before sanding down and repainting.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Though it is hard to predict which glue or pattern will help you, yet here you might actually be able to peel up the entire sheet of paint. When you attach it to paint, the paint will get down off the wall. Just before you start, clean the area and make it dry before applying adhesive to attach the wood to the drywall directly.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Will the entire wall be covered in these wooden squares? If so, could you nail up 1/4" - 3/8" plywood and glue the blocks to the bare wood?


----------

